# Gibson



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Just saw an add for eXcess Cargo...41" Gibson...dread...mahoghany back & sides.....strap, gig bag, extra strings, DVD....for $69.00.

they still show an Academy strat with amp for $99.00...bought one last year for my buddies 15yr old daughter...suprising value for the $...still plays OK (with trem removed)..good starter

amazing prices for Christmas gas

cheers
Riff


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

What's this eXcess cargo thing? Is it a mail order website thing?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

there is one in kitchener, brick & mortar,, I assumed they were nationwide...only been there twice...they sell all sorts of stuff...boom boxes..speakers..you name it in hard goods....I saw the flier in the cofee shop this am whilst waiting on my coffee...if i recall, when I purchased the Strat copy there was a reference on the box to a possible warehouse in Alberta?...i think all their stuff is from China....appears that they do have on-line sales..google XS Cargo...
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, wadddayaknow! I just looked in the phone book and there's a listing for XS Cargo. I know I've seen it before..... all sorts of weird stuff, discounted. I wonder if we have the same stock you guys have? I might take a trip over there today. I wonder what the setup/action would be like on the $69.00 guitar? I'll bet you could land a 747 under the strings! :smile:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

who knows, it's a Gibson? but you know it's a cheap gift for a starter git, perhaps a bit on the big size?
I just did up a POS little parlour accoustic, all shiny like, for a friends 8yr old daughter and she's tickeled pink...she just got it yesterday, was to be hidden until Christmas, but I insisted give it early ('cause it may warp between now and then LOL.)..we'll see how she makes out and if really takes to it then we'll find something better.
cheers, and enjoy your trip to XS....hmm...now you'll have XS GAS
RIFF


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

who knows, it's a Gibson? but you know it's a cheap gift for a starter git, perhaps a bit on the big size?
I just did up a POS little parlour accoustic, all shiny like, for a friends 8yr old daughter and she's tickeled pink...she just got it yesterday, was to be hidden until Christmas, but I insisted give it early ('cause it may warp between now and then LOL.)..we'll see how she makes out and if really takes to it then we'll find something better.
cheers, and enjoy your trip to XS....hmm...now you'll have XS GAS
RIFF


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

ever have one of those days where it seems like you have to do everything twice, I think I just hurt myself...a repetative injury me thinks.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah I saw that ad I think...but I don't think its gibson...I think its a sub-brand of gibson or something.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Ya...it's definitely a sub brand, but the add I glanced at was definitely using the gibson logo.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I just googled their on line site and they show a different guitar. perhaps the deal is only for Kitchener. maybe I should go and buy 10 first of the week..LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Riff I wonder if they are the same type of Gibsons as they are showing with the fake Gibson name in the Dark Side ( electric ), I just don't see a real Gibson being made for any company for that amount of money,so I wonder
http://www.paylessguitars.com/product_detail.asp?pid=974
http://www.dhgate.com/productdetail_ff8080811357319001135995523c48b4_k_c2205_pdefault.html
http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/Features/CounterfeitGibsons/
So take your pick, either,either or:rockon2:.Ship


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

just buy one at least...you never know


----------

